# Themenchatabend "Pflanzen im Teich" am 19.06



## Echinopsis (16. Juni 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

am 19.06 (Samstag) findet unser nächster Themenchatabend statt. (Wir verschieben unseren Fisch-Chatabend um zwei Wochen).

Unser Themenchatabend am Samstag lautet "Pflanzen im Teich". Es können Fragen rund um die richtige Bepflanzung am Teich gestellt werden und um alles, was zu dem Thema passt.

An dieser Stelle möchte ich mich auch bei unserem Experten für diesen Themenchatabend -  Eugen bedanken, der Fragen rund um die Thematik erklärt!

Beginn des Themenchatabend ist um 20 Uhr.

Grüße,
Daniel


----------



## Majaberlin (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Themenchatabend "Pflanzenteich" am 19.06*

Ich hoffe, wir bekommen keinen Besuch und ich kann dabei sein. Hab schon einen ganzen Fragenkatalog ...


----------



## Echinopsis (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: Themenchatabend "Pflanzen im Teich" am 19.06*

So, heute Abend isses soweit. Freue mich über rege Teilnahme an unserem Themenchatabend!


----------



## Candira (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: Themenchatabend "Pflanzen im Teich" am 19.06*

Hab auch schon ein paar Fragen notiert


----------

